# Cab details



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

Gday guys,

Im building a box cab diesel locomotive and I have been searching for decals to detail the cab interior. Is there such a thing? Where can I get them?

Im planing to build a cab from styrene that I can drop in to the space at each end. Because Im building the cab detail "out of the actual loco Im hoping to super detail it. Hoping being the key word!

Thanks guys
Brett


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Don't know about the decals. Perhaps you can make some yourself using printable decal sheet?
For ideas about super detailing, take a look at Ray Dunakin's RS-3 Narrow Gauge Kitbash here on MLS. Some incredible work, also on the cab interior.

Hope to see some of your work on the cab soon!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some decals of gauges and the like for model cars or model airplanes you may be able to use.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For gauges you can print them and then cover with super glue to make the 'glass' face...

Though not a box cab, I think these are from a SW1 or SW3...




























Have fun and of course we will want pics of your progress...

John


----------



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

Got some photos but having trouble uploading them. Anything special I need to know?


----------

